# any one else seen this?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the animals sick, and that a vet needs to inspect the dino droppings.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Funny if it is true


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Funny if it is true


Oh it's all to true. Been going around for a few days now. It was meant to make fun of people making death threats to that Texas A&M cheerleader but so many people are so stupid they think an actual extinct dinosaur was killed by a blood thirsty hunter. Amazing!


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Good thing he followed the 3 point or better rule....or do you only count the points above the eyes? If so then that's a heck of a spike!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Really? *\\-\\*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I bet goob has cooked that before too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I bet goob has cooked that before too.


Goob ain't that old!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I guarantee that he has a recipe for it


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Well I guarantee that he has a recipe for it


 But you can't eat the horns!!! D*** trophy hunters will be the curse of hunting.


----------

